# My Mitsubishi Evo IX FQ320



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello guys I've been on here for a little while now but have changed my car now.

I had a Nissan 200SX S14a which was this thread here : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222725

I absolutely loved this car and it won a couple of trophies for me to for car of the night and best show car and i won a load of meguiars bits .

The time had come tho to move on from the Nissan as it was just getting to much with replacing bits on it all the time and as i worked for mitsubishi at the time i always wanted a Evo after driving a few of them i just loved them. The only problem for me was getting insured on them which is why i got the Nissan for a good 5 years before hand.

So was looking around for a little while and ended up finding a absolute minter and just what i was after a complete standard one so i knew nothing had been messed with. Drove all the way to Birmingham to pick the car up from Essex and was a lovely drive back home in the car and its been fantastic owning the car this year come January 

Here are a few pictures I've got of the car. Not taken to many yet as I've been quite busy lately as me and my partner have also had a baby girl this year so its been a really nice year 

Hope you all like








[/URL]My Evo IX FQ320 by Christopher Mann, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]My Evo IX FQ320 by Christopher Mann, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]My Evo IX by Christopher Mann, on Flickr[/IMG]

Like i say i will get some more pictures of the car soon but these are the latest pics i have and after a good detail with meguiars and some Auto Glym HD WAX it come up a treat.

Cant wait for the winter to be over so i can get on it again and get some more pictures 

Thank you all for looking and hope you like my cars 

Chris


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Gorgeous, currently considering an IX myself but just waiting to see why happens with my job over next few weeks/months


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

Lovely motor and some cracking photos


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

danwel said:


> Gorgeous, currently considering an IX myself but just waiting to see why happens with my job over next few weeks/months


I can tell you now mate you won't regret it if you buy one, it's the perfect car for everything, it's been a brilliant car for me this year. Hope all goes well for your work and your able to get one. I got mine from wynford motors in Birmingham, top place if you want a mint one as there was plenty of nice ones there.

Thanks again tho buddy


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

Ant21 said:


> Lovely motor and some cracking photos


Thank you buddy


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

lovely car really like that color my brother got a black fq-360 from a garage down in Birmingham he had to choice between a blue one like yours or a black 360 much preferred the blue


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks buddy, yeah in this place I got mine from there was at least 6 or 7 of them there, there was a really nice blue X next to mine and then infront of mine was a red 360 IX, would of loved that one but didn't have £24k lol, was some stunning examples there tho. Thanks tho buddy I'm glad I got this colour as I don't see many of them in this colour which is nice  

Love it after its had a good detail


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

Stunning car matey, id love one myself but the mpg scares me lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Very nice mate, lovely colour 

The 6 will always be my favourite though I think


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

that's lovely chap. Guy at work here has got a black X but the paintwork is in a state, covered in crap most of the time and only gets washed at tescos car park, alloys are a mess as well, such a shame. Might have to show him yours to show him how nice they can look and convince him to sort it out properly.


----------



## sgllan89 (Apr 7, 2014)

ipnanobox said:


> Thanks buddy, yeah in this place I got mine from there was at least 6 or 7 of them there, there was a really nice blue X next to mine and then infront of mine was a red 360 IX, would of loved that one but didn't have £24k lol, was some stunning examples there tho. Thanks tho buddy I'm glad I got this colour as I don't see many of them in this colour which is nice
> 
> Love it after its had a good detail


24k?!? damn they have gone up in price think my brother got his nearly 2 years ago or so and he was 16k. mad how quickly they have gone up


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

Cracking car there mate, got to love the blue IX's &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

angel1449 said:


> Stunning car matey, id love one myself but the mpg scares me lol


Mpg isn't as bad as people say but it's like any performance car, depends How you drive it, put your foot down in this you can watch the needle go down as I believe it does about 8 to the gallon on chat but me using this car everyday it costs me around £50 to fill up and I can get near on 300miles out of a tank so I don't think that's bad at all


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

goat said:


> that's lovely chap. Guy at work here has got a black X but the paintwork is in a state, covered in crap most of the time and only gets washed at tescos car park, alloys are a mess as well, such a shame. Might have to show him yours to show him how nice they can look and convince him to sort it out properly.


Really!!!!! That's shocking  don't know why you would own a car like this and just let it go, I know they are a rally car for the road but you shouldn't let them go bad, being a car guy it upsets me seeing nice cars getting ruined. Yeah you shaw can lol, get him cleaning that car properly 

Thanks for your comments tho


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

sgllan89 said:


> 24k?!? damn they have gone up in price think my brother got his nearly 2 years ago or so and he was 16k. mad how quickly they have gone up


Yeah it's mad how much money these cars are now, mine was £16k and had only 45k miles on the clock so it hadn't been used to much which is why it's in the condition it is now but I'm loving it and I'm glad I went for this car after my Nissan


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

Couple of engine bay pictures after a little detail I did at lunchtime today 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Hope you all like and thank you for your comments


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

very very tidy 200SX mate and cant wait to see where you go with the IX.

Looks a cracking example and very clean. Great base car


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> very very tidy 200SX mate and cant wait to see where you go with the IX.
> 
> Looks a cracking example and very clean. Great base car


Thanks buddy , that was why it was so hard to move on from that 200SX as it was such a lovely car but like you say this Evo is in amazing condition and more times I clean it I just can't believe how clean and well looked after it's been 

Thanks once again buddy :thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Do they still do the evo days at Castle Coombe ? If they do you should go to one mate you'll love it 

What bhp is it running atm ?


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

Clancy said:


> Do they still do the evo days at Castle Coombe ? If they do you should go to one mate you'll love it
> 
> What bhp is it running atm ?


Yeah they still do them, they have them with the owners club every year, looks good fun and he cars standard buddy so it's running a nice 320bhp or 321.2 something according to Mitsubishi


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Yeah my mate went every year for ages he said it was brilliant, he had an evo 6 running over 500bhp was an animal 

Got any plans for yours ?


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

ipnanobox said:


> Mpg isn't as bad as people say but it's like any performance car, depends How you drive it, put your foot down in this you can watch the needle go down as I believe it does about 8 to the gallon on chat but me using this car everyday it costs me around £50 to fill up and I can get near on 300miles out of a tank so I don't think that's bad at all


300 miles to a tank is great as my impreza used to do 250 tops and that was driving like a nun


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

Clancy said:


> Yeah my mate went every year for ages he said it was brilliant, he had an evo 6 running over 500bhp was an animal
> 
> Got any plans for yours ?


Yeah I've watched some of the videos of there days out with the group, looks awesome, the amount of money people put into these cars is amazing and they just look and go amazing, love the sound of them tuned too. I always wanted one after I worked for Mitsubishi and we ust to get them in but could never afford insurance on them, my friend built a drag Evo 8 which in the end he ended up having it done to a 2.2 stroker kit and produced 720bhp, thing was mental, couldn't move out the seat when power was put down. Was lovely and was a road car so not a lot touched it lol.

Mine tho I'm not doing a lot to it really other than wanting the carbon bits for the splitter and spikes on the roof then I just want to concentrate on the engine bay really. Reason being as I've recently just had a baby girl so this is my daily so I need it to be reliable more than power but maybe in the future I may increase HP but for now I'm just enjoying owning it


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

angel1449 said:


> 300 miles to a tank is great as my impreza used to do 250 tops and that was driving like a nun


Yeah I know that's what I though as my 200 ust to just get 300 miles from a tank but that ust to cost me £70 to fill that up so this is better on fuel lol, that's not driving about like miss daisy either that's having a little blip every now and then


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

You are seriously talking me into an evo matey lol


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds good mate, fair enough 

Best bit about leaving it standard for a while is further on down the line when you do tune it, it will feel like a whole new car :thumb:


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

angel1449 said:


> You are seriously talking me into an evo matey lol


Errrmmmm maybe  :driver:


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

Clancy said:


> Sounds good mate, fair enough
> 
> Best bit about leaving it standard for a while is further on down the line when you do tune it, it will feel like a whole new car :thumb:


Yeah that's why I wanted a standard one, was a very hard task to find one Unmodified but I'm glad I kept looking and got this one and yeah like you say it will feel completely different once mapped


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

Just got home and had this waiting for me 








[/URL][/IMG]

My feature got a full page in this months Banzai Magazine for Christmas 

Absolutely over the moon.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Got a feature already! Jesus


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> Got a feature already! Jesus


I know  I shared a pic with them on there Facebook page and got nearly a thousand likes and then they inboxed me asking if I would like to feature my car. Obviously I said yes and I'm so happy to be in there magazine


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

ipnanobox said:


> I know  I shared a pic with them on there Facebook page and got nearly a thousand likes and then they inboxed me asking if I would like to feature my car. Obviously I said yes and I'm so happy to be in there magazine


Great news mate! Did they feature your 200 too?


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> Great news mate! Did they feature your 200 too?


No, but I did ask them about it but I can't really now as the car doesn't belong to me now so I'm just happy with this feature


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice. Love the colour.


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks buddy


----------



## ipnanobox (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello all, been a while since I last posted about my car, been a couple of changes since then too.

I recently purchased all my carbon bits for the car and got myself the Evo 9 MR wheels too, I've just done little touches to it as I don't like going Ott on my cars but in my eyes I think less is more.

I am also still using the car every day with all the family in it so for anyone who thinks these cars are unreliable I can prove there not and knowing the right people they are not expensive to keep running either.

here are a couple of updated photos of the car now. Hope you all like.

I do need to give it a good valet tho which I will get round to soon :buffer:








[/URL]3U9A2563 by Christopher Mann, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]Evo IX FQ320 by Christopher Mann, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]Evo IX FQ320 by Christopher Mann, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]Evo IX FQ320 by Christopher Mann, on Flickr[/IMG]

Hope you all like :thumb:


----------



## Leesey (Dec 29, 2011)

It looks amazing only slightly jealous honest! Always wanted one and so did the wife but road tax put me off lol


----------



## C7 JFW (Jul 29, 2007)

Very nice piece of kit, it's so nice to see them being so-well looked after too (and appreciated).


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

gorgeous


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

that's a lovely looking thing. thank you for sharing.

what does 'FQ' stand for?


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

"Very" Quick


----------

